

Ask HN: How do I prepare for a iOS developer interview? - allsystemsgo

I've been doing iOS development for about 6 months now. My full time job is not a development role, but I'm looking to transfer to a mobile development job.<p>What sort of questions are common for a role such as this? What should I be prepared to answer? What would you want to hear from a junior iOS developer in an interview?
======
tagabek
Here's a good list of technical questions with answers:
[http://krish.codeworth.com/development/ios-
development-2/ios...](http://krish.codeworth.com/development/ios-
development-2/ios-interview-questions-with-answers/)

After that, the typical "Why do you want to work here?" type of questions will
most likely pop up somewhere.

Also, I've learned that appearing as if you already have the job (to a
specific extent) is a powerful way to stand out from the rest of the
interviewees. For example, if the company already has an existing product,
make a list of EVERYTHING that you think can be improved, and always provide a
solution.

"This transition might appear to be a bit awkward for a new user, but if you
had the subview pop up from the bottom here..."

If it's a smaller company, then make making a simple prototype might help. I
would be a bit more cautious with this route, but it could prove to be
beneficial in the right scenario.

Anyway, best of luck to you!

------
xauronx
Memory management (ARC vs retain/release cycle) Notification Center vs
Delegates, what they are, when to use which Some basic UI stuff Obviously some
basic objective-c syntax

How would I prepare? I would look at the type of apps they create, or I might
be working on and start trying to duplicate at least one of them. For
instance, if they have a popular barcode reading app, create one yourself,
maybe even add an extra feature. Show it to them. They'll see it and know two
things a) you're capable of creating it b) worst case scenario you can add
features to one of their products. aka, you'll never be completely worthless.

